

HP tries something new: Buy an elite HP PC, get your own support staffer - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/hardware/250392/hp-assigns-dedicated-tech-support-elite-pcs

======
benologist
Is it actually part of your job description to dump itworld links here while
otherwise not engaging or being part of the community?

~~~
spitfire
Regardless of his motives, this is a good move for HP. Now if they had kept
the touchpad and introduced this plan along with it, that would be impressive.

